# سؤال اجتماعي بخصوص الزواج !



## Twin (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدون مقدمات *
*هي أيه المشكلة أن واحد من ال middle east أو بمعني أدق مصري أنه يتزوج من الغرب المتحرر ... ويخلف ويعيش عادي ويذدوج الجنسية كمان *
*ايه المشكلة ... سواء هو رجل أو أمرأة *
*وليه ديماً شيفين الموضوع صعب وممنوع لو حد عايز يتجوز لازم يتجوز من بلده ومن عشيرته وكدة يعني *​ 
*السؤال بصراحة لمجرد التبرير ... أصلي أحتمال أتجوز من هنا -حتة أسباني بصراحة ومولوده هنا- يعني ابني ال جي هيبقي ثلاثي الجنسية *​ 
*انا بتكلم بجد ... أنا طرحت الموضوع للتفكير بموضوعية *
*ال عنده أستعداد يشاركني يبقي فل*​


----------



## Critic (11 نوفمبر 2012)

انا شايف ان المشكلة الاكبر "التواصل"
يعنى الواحد دايما محتاج يعبر عن نفسه ويتواصل مع الآخر بعمق , ودايما ببقا حاسس ان التعبير بلغة تانية "سطحى" , يمكن انا بفكر كدة علشان لغتى مش بتلك القوة

ثم مشكلة "الاصطدام بالأعراف والتقاليد المختلفة" , ودى حسب تقبل كل شخص بقا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*إتكل على الله----*
* لو البنوته كويسه و بتحبوا بعض و فى توافق فكرى و عاطفى و إمانى-- ليه لاء!!*
* ما هى إنسانه بردو زيها زى اى واحده من عشيرتك و بلدك!!و بالعكس ممكن إنت تكون إتعودت على الغربه و العيشه بره بطريقتها و ده ممكن متتئقلمش عليه واحده من بلدك و عشيرتك--*
* هو الحاجه الى بسمعها إن بنات البلد بيستحملوا القهر بتاع الرجال اوى و مش بيبيعوا بسهوله-- بس الحقيقه اعتقد مبقاش الموضوع ده زى زمان-- فمش فارقا من وجه نظرى انا--*
* و بالتوفيييييق*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا شايف ان المشكلة الاكبر "التواصل"
> يعنى الواحد دايما محتاج يعبر عن نفسه ويتواصل مع الآخر بعمق , ودايما ببقا حاسس ان التعبير بلغة تانية "سطحى"
> 
> ثم مشكلة "الاصطدام بالأعراف والتقاليد المختلفة" , ودى حسب تقبل كل شخص بقا


* صدقنى يا كريتيك  مفيش تعبير عن النفس بعمق دى-----*
* هتلاقى الزوجين كل واحد فيهم شايل فى قلبه و ساكت ههههههههه مش عايز يزود هموم التانى-- و لو فتح الى فى قلبه تقلب خنائه-- يعنى افضل إنه ميعبرش عن نفسه بعمق--- *
* و دى ترجع للغه و إتقانها-- اعتقد لو واحد عايش بره بقالوا كثير هيكون متقن اللغه و يعرف يبعبر كويس اوى عن اعماقه و دواخله-- فمش ده العائق-- بس المهم يلاقى واحده تكون دمها خفيف و متوافقين -- علشان فى منهم جمااال جدا بس دمهم يلطش ههههههههههه و فى منهم  لزاز بردو يعنى مينفعش نعمم...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> * أصلي أحتمال أتجوز من هنا -حتة أسباني بصراحة ومولوده هنا- *​



*أتوكل على الله حد طايل *
*وبعدين أنا مش موصيك قبل كدة على " حتة " ليا معاك ؟*
*بتأنن لية ؟*
*أنا أعرف رجال مصريين تزوجوا من أجنبيات *
*وعاشوا معاهم هنا فى مصر كمان وكانت زيجات ناجحة*
*بالرغم من اختلاف الثقافات والبلد اللى هى عاشت فيها مقارنة بالعيشة فى مصر*
*تتوقف عليكم أنتم الأتنين مش طرف واحد *
*ربنا يوفقك *​


----------



## girgis2 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*اللي شايف نفسه متوافق مع الغرب فكرياااا وتواصلياااا ودينياااا ومذهباااا يتكل ع الله ويتجوز منهم وخلاص*

*رأي أي حد فينا ملهوش أي لازمة في حاجة شخصية زي دي*​


----------



## Twin (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*لتوضيح بس انا مش هتجوز دلوقتي اصلاً *
*موضوع البنوتة الأسبانية كان من شهور وكان الكلام فعلاً جد بين ال cousin بتاعي وخالة البنت وانا فوجئت به*
*بس انا أجلت الموضوع لأسباب شخصية من جهتي ... أهمها الفرق الأجتماعي بينا *
*هي شغالة في اكبر شركة محتصة بالماس في العالم ... يعني مرتبها يصرف علي مصر :11azy:*
*وغير كدة هي تخينة شوية :t30:*
*بس في كل الحلات أنا أجلت الموضوع لفترة *
*بس الأغرب في الموضوع بصراحة وانا بكلم خالتها بهزار قالتلي جملة منسهاش ... قالي علي فكرة ال nephew بتاعتي virgin فضحكت وقلتلها بتقوليلي ليه المعلومة المهمة دية ... قالتلي انت مصري وculture عندكم كدة*

*عامة الموضوع حواري اكتر من شخصي *
*انا من النا ال قراري من بطني *
*ممكن أسمع الناس حوليا بتقول ايه ... بس في الأخر قراري لوحد وبدون أي تأثيرات من أحد*

*خلونا في الموضوع ... :99:*​


----------



## Twin (11 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا شايف ان المشكلة الاكبر "التواصل"
> يعنى الواحد دايما محتاج يعبر عن نفسه ويتواصل مع الآخر بعمق , ودايما ببقا حاسس ان التعبير بلغة تانية "سطحى" , يمكن انا بفكر كدة علشان لغتى مش بتلك القوة




*صدقني اللغة قوية والا متنية :11azy:*
*ملهاش دعوة بالتواصل ... فعلاً التواصل عبارة عن حد عايز يقول لحد حاجة والمصيبة أنه بيفهمة علشان عايز يعرف هيقول ايه *
*الموضوع صدقني ابسط من قوة اللغة*​ 



Critic قال:


> ثم مشكلة "الاصطدام بالأعراف والتقاليد المختلفة" , ودى حسب تقبل كل شخص بقا


*هي دية بقي النقطة :heat:*
*الأعراف , التقاليد , الثقافة *

*بس كحياة بيس ع الأخر صدقني*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يوفقك وانا افضل لك الزواج من مصرية


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*حتة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هى وصلت لحتة يا توين .. خسئت:smil8: 

طب انا لو حبيت افتن عليك و اقولها اترجمهالها ازاى انا دى ؟؟؟

المهم .. بغض النظر عنك انت و الحتة لكن الكلام بوجه عام بيعتمد على مدى تقبل الواحد لثقافة الاخر .. ممكن راجل يتقبل ثقافة اللى قدامه حتى لو مختلفة مع ثقافته و يتعايش معاها كويس جدًا .. و العكس صحيح ممكن يكون مصطنع انه متفتح على كل الثقافات لكن حياته الشخصية بمعزل عن الاختلافات دى و عايز يربى ولاده زى ما اتربى و مالهوش دعوة بباقى الثقافات .. دى تعتمد على الشخص نفسه ( و على الحتة كمان ):t30:*


----------



## Twin (11 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حتة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هى وصلت لحتة يا توين .. خسئت:smil8: *
> 
> *طب انا لو حبيت افتن عليك و اقولها اترجمهالها ازاى انا دى ؟؟؟*
> 
> *المهم .. بغض النظر عنك انت و الحتة لكن الكلام بوجه عام بيعتمد على مدى تقبل الواحد لثقافة الاخر .. ممكن راجل يتقبل ثقافة اللى قدامه حتى لو مختلفة مع ثقافته و يتعايش معاها كويس جدًا .. و العكس صحيح ممكن يكون مصطنع انه متفتح على كل الثقافات لكن حياته الشخصية بمعزل عن الاختلافات دى و عايز يربى ولاده زى ما اتربى و مالهوش دعوة بباقى الثقافات .. دى تعتمد على الشخص نفسه ( و على الحتة كمان ):t30:*


 
*جينا لمربط الفرس*
*بكرة ولدنا علي اي ثقافة هيتربوا *
*علي ثقافتي المصرية والا ثقفتها الأسبانية أو أي كانت *
*والا علي ثقافة البلد ال عيشينا فيها وولادنا بيدرسوا فيها وعيشن :closedeye*

*انا عن نفسي عيزهم علي ثقفتي المصرية ال انا بعتبرها كويسة جداً*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 نوفمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *جينا لمربط الفرس*
> *بكرة ولدنا علي اي ثقافة هيتربوا *
> *علي ثقافتي المصرية والا ثقفتها الأسبانية أو أي كانت *
> *والا علي ثقافة البلد ال عيشينا فيها وولادنا بيدرسوا فيها وعيشن :closedeye*
> ...



*ماهو دة اللى بقوله .. انت عايزهم على الثقافة المصرية طب و هى ايش عرفها بالثقافة المصرية ؟؟ خصوصا ان هى الام و هى اللى عليها دور التربية و التواجد اكتر مع الاطفال .. فطبيعى يا اما هتديهم ثقافتها ياثقافة البلد اللى عايشيين فيها حسب وعيها و مدى تقبلها ثقافة البلد دى ... لكن مش معقول هتقولها انا عايزهم على ثقافتى و هى يبقى ايه موقفها ولا ايه لازمتها ؟؟ أو بقا تتفقو على انكم تعملو خليط من كل الثقافات و تتفقو على مبادئ معينة .. و يطلع الطفل هجين :99:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

حلوه اووي الفكره بتاعت الموضوع وكويس اووي انك قلتها
انا من المعارضين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي زواج سواء بنات او شباب
من الخارج لكن لو دوله عربيه ممكن شويه 
لان بيكون اغلب العادات والتقاليد ذي بعض 
لكن اجانب لا ومن تجارب قدامي حصلت عندي في ناس عاشو مع بعض سنين كتير واولادهم كبرت وفجأه تسأل يقولوا اطلقوا 
تعرف لو عايز الاولاد يكونوا ذي العادات والتقاليد المصريه 
يكونوا في مصر لكن بره ازاي دي !!
بس دا رأي الشخصي فقط 
رأي الشخصي ........
لكن مع حضرتك انا ماليش دعوه<->
تقبل مروري 
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*ماشاء الله فوجئت بالموضوع يا تووين يعني كانو بيخططو ازاي يجيبو راسك.. انت من اهل الله وعلى نياتك مافهمتش انها ارسلت خالتها عشان تعلمك انها بنت واضح انها دراسه الوضع كويس وصدرت خالتها عشان ماينفعش تقهولها لك في وشك على حسب كالتشر بتاعك اللي هي وخالتها حافظينه كويس عشان يجيبوك.. تدري اشلون؟ بالمزح انت كمان علم خالتها انك مابتحبش التختوخات واستنى شوي ان مارجعت لك وهي زي العود ما ابقاش هيفاء من حركاتها دي استنتجت انها متشحتفه عليك بلاش بئى عقلية الراجل الشرقي والفوارق الاجتماعيه ذنبها ايه لو راتبها كبير؟ كبير ليها مش عليك ليك مبادئ ..  اعتبرها مثلا ماكانتش تشتغل وتوظفت بعد زواج في شركه دي وبذا الراتب كنت حتتصرف ازاي؟... شوف لك صرفه في العيال اللي حيبقو مش ثلاثي الا رباعي الثقافه بسلامتكم حتتفاهمو باي لغه؟ اكيد الانجلش واللغه كمان تكون ثقافة الواحد .. *


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

فى جوازات ناجحة كتير لكن الاكتر بصراحة الفاشلة من واقع شخصى 
وبعدين هتبعد عن اهلك وبلدك ولا هى هترضى تعيش فى مصر 
وموقف اسرتك اية اكيد رافضين لانهم عايزين واحدة تقربك منهم 
مش تبعدك عنهم وهتقدر تتعامل معاها زى بره ولا هينئح عليك 
العرق الشرقى وهيكون اختلافاتكم اكتر من اتفاقاتكم 
ربنا يدبر امورك ويختارلك النصيب الصالح


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 نوفمبر 2012)

> ا من المعارضين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي زواج سواء بنات او شباب
> من الخارج لكن لو دوله عربيه ممكن شويه
> لان بيكون اغلب العادات والتقاليد ذي بعض



ومن قالك ان مافيش اختلاف في عادات العرب؟ في عزيزتي
وما يدركها او يلمسها بشكل واضح غير اللي جربوها
انا اماراتيه امي سعوديه.. امي تتطبعت باطباعنا سهل فرد يندمج في مجتمع
لكن كعيالها عندنا قائمة محاذير  وممنوعات نلتزم بها  لما نزوراهلها في الرياض
 بسبب اختلاف عادات وتقاليد البلدين.. ده ونحن يتقال عنا خليج واحد ايه رايك بئى 
في مصريه امها سعوديه دي بئى يطلع لها شعر ابيض بسبب اختلاف الهائل في العادات والتقاليد


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2012)

> *من بلده ومن عشيرته وكدة يعني *


تصدق يا امير كنت عماله افرا الموضوع وبجهز الرد 

لفت نظرى  الكلمه دى ومووووووووووووووووورسى

زعلت اوى بقى كده يا امير مكنش العشم 

بس هرد على الموضوع لما انسى الكلمه دى 

بس على فكره ناس كتير متجوزين اجانب ومستقرين وعادى خالص طالما متفاهمين 

ياله خلينى افرح فيك بقى ههههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ومن قالك ان مافيش اختلاف في عادات العرب؟ في عزيزتي
> وما يدركها او يلمسها بشكل واضح غير اللي جربوها
> انا اماراتيه امي سعوديه.. امي تتطبعت باطباعنا سهل فرد يندمج في مجتمع
> لكن كعيالها عندنا قائمة محاذير  وممنوعات نلتزم بها  لما نزوراهلها في الرياض
> ...



انا فاهمه كل كلامك بس انا مش بتكلم عن العادات والتقاليد دي
خاااالص 

في حاجات تاني هما بيختلفوا تماماااا عن عاداتنا وتقاليدنا
البنات بره بيكونوا ايزي خاااااااالص 
غير بنات العرب وياريت تكوني فهماني .....
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*مش بنات الغرب اللي ايزي بمعنى ان تروح مع كل من طلبها لكن معايير الاخلاق مختلفه ومساحة الحريه في المجتمع تسمح لهن اقامات علاقات حب غير رسميه برضى او بعدم رضى الاهل عند بلوغها سن معين مش بضرورة  كل بنت تقلد وتتقيد بكل افعال المسموحه في مجتمعها  ..  القناعات والتربيه هي المقياس وهي اللي تأثر على اسلوب البنت مستقبلا ..    بنوته عساكي فهمتي شئ من كلامي وكان واضح ؟*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *مش بنات الغرب اللي ايزي بمعنى ان تروح مع كل من طلبها لكن معايير الاخلاق مختلفه ومساحة الحريه في المجتمع تسمح لهن اقامات علاقات حب غير رسميه برضى او بعدم رضى الاهل عند بلوغها سن معين مش بضرورة  كل بنت تقلد وتتقيد بكل افعال المسموحه في مجتمعها  ..  القناعات والتربيه هي المقياس وهي اللي تأثر على اسلوب البنت مستقبلا ..    بنوته عساكي فهمتي شئ من كلامي وكان واضح ؟*



اه فهمتك طبعااا 
بس من وجهه نظري مش شرط العادات والتربيه بتأثر
لان في بنات هناك قليلين جدااا نفس العرب علي الرغم من انهم غرب بس في عندهم حدود لكل حاجه ذينا بالظبط
و في بنات في العرب ذي الاجانب بس بيكونوا قليلين شويه
علي الرغم من العادات والحريه غيره في الغرب خالص 
فامش شرط الحريه والتربيه والكلام دا
بره اغلبهم  بيعتبروا كدا 
ومش هتلاقي بنت بره هتصون جوزها ذي عندنا
انا بتكلم عن مصر دلوقتي لان عندنا البنت بتكون مع جوزها ذي مابيقولوا في الحلوه والمره 
وكمان هنا بيحترموا ازواجهم في غيابهم في حاجات كتير 
بختلفوا تمام عننا
بس دا من وجهه نظري مش اكتر حببتي

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*نحن ما نتكلم عن االاقليه الغربيه اللي بتتصرف زي الا غلبيه الشرقيه او الاقليه الشرقيه اللي بتتصرف زي الاغلبيه الغربيه فيما يتعلق  بعلاقات حب  غير رسميه مش ده القصد ياعيوني.. عشان ابسطها لك دي الوقت البنت الاسبانيه دي عندها قناعه معينه انها تفضل بنت قبل الزواج ومررت المعلومه دي له من قبل خالتها ده اسلوب غير مباشر منها  ان مستقبلا حتربي بناتها زي ماهي تربت او اقتنعت بغض النظر عن اسلوب حياة نساء مجتمعها  يعني ده كله يتوقف على توافق الشخصين في وجهات نظر البعض .*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *نحن ما نتكلم عن االاقليه الغربيه اللي بتتصرف زي الا غلبيه الشرقيه او الاقليه الشرقيه اللي بتتصرف زي الاغلبيه الغربيه فيما يتعلق  بعلاقات حب  غير رسميه مش ده القصد ياعيوني.. عشان ابسطها لك دي الوقت البنت الاسبانيه دي عندها قناعه معينه انها تفضل بنت قبل الزواج ومررت المعلومه دي له من قبل خالتها ده اسلوب غير مباشر منها  ان مستقبلا حتربي بناتها زي ماهي تربت او اقتنعت بغض النظر عن اسلوب حياة نساء مجتمعها  يعني ده كله يتوقف على توافق الشخصين في وجهات نظر البعض .*



اممممممممممممممم
انا مع كلامك 
بس لمااتكلمت في حواري كان مش قصدي البنت صاحبه الموضوع 
خااالص 
كنت بتكلم عن البنات عامتا 
وتشرفت بالحوار معاكي بجد :Love_Letter_Open:
وكفايه علشان توين شكله هيضربنا لان 
احتلينا الموضوع بتاعه :crazy_pil:crazy_pil
​


----------



## جيفارا المصرى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الاختلاف هنا هيكون فى العادات والتقاليد اللى اتربينا عليها كشرقيين


----------



## Desert Rose (4 ديسمبر 2012)

اتجوزها ايه المشكلة ؟ 
لو هى انسانة كويسة وانت متفق معاها فكريا مفيش اى مشكلة 
لو انتو الاتنين متفقين ومفيش اختلافات جوهرية فى فكركم هتكون بالنسبالك احسن من مليون مصرية انت مش متوافق معاها فكريا 
وده بيحصل ان اتنين من نفس البلد ويمكن كانو ساكنين فى نفس العمارة ولكن مش متفقين مع بعض 
مش عارفه ليه احنا حاصرين نفسنا فى الجواز من بعضنا بس ؟ وكأن باقى الجنسيات يعنى كلهم ناس وحشة ومش مفروض نقرب منهم 
وكأننا احنا بس اللى احسن ناس فى الكون واحنا بس اللى عندنا اخلاق 
فرق العادات ديه حاجة انت ممكن تتناقش معاها فيها وتشوف هتتفقو ولا لا 
وبالنسبة لتربية الاولاد ربيهم تربية مسيحية لا امريكية ولا هندية :smile02


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*



			مش عارفه ليه احنا حاصرين نفسنا فى الجواز من بعضنا بس ؟ وكأن باقى الجنسيات يعنى كلهم ناس وحشة ومش مفروض نقرب منهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * وكأننا احنا بس اللى احسن ناس فى الكون واحنا بس اللى عندنا اخلاق *




*المصري معرفش ليه نظرته لغير المصري اقل شويه ... بجد لاحظتها كتير اوي*​


----------



## Critic (4 ديسمبر 2012)

لاحظتيها كتير فين يا تروث ؟ :vava:
يعنى كام واحد قابلتيه كدة علشان تخليها معلومة عامة كدة :act31:

ليه متقوليش انه بيرفض الجنسيات التانية بسبب ضعف لغته او ضعف التواصل او اختلاف اعراف او اى سبب غير انه محتقرهم !!

يا جماعة متزعلوش منى بس انا شايف انكوا ببتحاملوا زيادة عن اللازم وزى ما تكونوا ما بتصدقوا تلاقوا حاجة تهروا بيها فى فروة المصرى


----------



## Desert Rose (4 ديسمبر 2012)

لا ياكريتك احنا مش متحاملين على حد 
كلامى عن بعض الاسباب اللى بتخلى المصريين يرفضو الجواز من الاجانب ده جاى من حاجات انا شوفتها قدامى 
وافتكر انت كمان عارف ان كتيرمن المصريين بيشوف ان الاجانب عموما مش عندهم  اخلاق او انهم بيطلقو تانى يوم وده واحد من اشهر الاسباب للخوف من جواز  الاجانب 
الى جنب الاسباب اللى انت قولتها زى اختلاف اللغة وكده 

لكن كلامى يقع فى اطار التعبير عن الرأى فى حاجات انا شوفتها ومش معنى انى  بذكر سلبياتنا يبقا ده معنا انى بهين المصرى او بهينك انت شخصيا او بهين اى  حد لان انا اصلا مصرية مش من الهند 
وانتقاد بعض السلبيات مش معناه الاهانة انما اقرار واقع او تعبير عن الرأى 
وده مش يضايق اى حد لانى موجهتش كلامى لاى حد بطريقة مباشرة


----------



## Desert Rose (4 ديسمبر 2012)

حاجة كمان ياكريتك
تروث قالت انها لاحظتها زى ما انا لاحظتها بردو  , مش قالت انها معلومة عامة :08:
انما هى مجرد ملحوظة منها 

انا مش بتكلم بلسان تروث بس حبيت اوضح يعنى 
سورى ياتروث :smile02


----------



## Critic (4 ديسمبر 2012)

انا فاهم ان ده رأيكوا وانتوا احرار طبعا ومأخدتهاش بمحمل شخصى ولا حاجة !
بس محل تعجبى انى اهو راجل ومش كدة , وكل (او معظم) الولاد اللى اعرفهم مش بيفكروا بالطريقة اللى انتوا قولتوها . فمن منظورى انتوا اخدتوا الحالات الشاذة او المريضة وخلتوها الحالة المعممة
جايز انتوا اتعاملتوا مع فئة انا متعاملتش معاها
كل واحد ومنظوره بقا


----------



## Strident (5 ديسمبر 2012)

انا متعهد على نفسي ما اعلقش تاني في الفورم بس الموضوع ده بالذات من الحاجات اللي مسممة عيشتي...

انا واحد اصﻻً ممزق بين الثقافتين المصرية والغربية....ﻻ انا مصري وﻻ انا غربي....
فوق كده الجمال والشياكة مهمين ليا....
والمهم ان ليا قناعات زي استبعاد الطﻻق مثﻻً...مهم عندي انها تكون زيي مصممة على انجاح الزواج تحت أي ظرف...

مش عارف هاﻻقيها ازاي وﻻ فين وانا طلبي صعب اوي كده وعشان كده موضوع الارتباط ده منغص عليا حياتي كلها


ممكن أكون متخلف شوية....لكن بره، الملتزمين اللي شفتهم، أخـﻻقاً وطﻻقاً كانوا الكاثوليك....معظم الباقيين بصراحة مفوتين شوية في الحتة دي...انا مش عايز ارمي احكام على حد ممكن يكون مجرد اني متخلف وعندي احكام مسبقة....وكل واحد يقول رايه فيا بصراحة انا مش بازعل بالعكس...

وحتى المصريين بنشوف مصريين من مصر واول ما يروحوا بره بيتطلقوا....

وبرضو عشان كده انا ممزق...

ﻻ الغربي نافع....وﻻ المصري نافع......اتجوز م المريخ طيب؟! حاجة تغيظ

نصيحتي ليك: لو انت حاببها وهي حاباك وانتو قابلين بعض ومحدش فيكو عنده قناعة دينية مضايقاه مثﻻً (دوجما مش قادر يصدقها التاني مهمة عنده اوي) خﻻص دوس طبعاً وماتضيعش فرصتك


----------



## Strident (6 ديسمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *جينا لمربط الفرس*
> *بكرة ولدنا علي اي ثقافة هيتربوا *
> *علي ثقافتي المصرية والا ثقفتها الأسبانية أو أي كانت *
> *والا علي ثقافة البلد ال عيشينا فيها وولادنا بيدرسوا فيها وعيشن :closedeye*
> ...



ﻻ مينفعش تطلب ثقافتك المصرية ده كده مش عدل...

انت اصﻻً ثقافتك المصرية بتحرم عليك تتجوز واحدة من بره الثقافة دي...

المفروض انكم متجوزين لان فيه توافق وقيم مشتركة بينكم....

القيم المشتركة دي هي الثقافة بتاعتكم اللي هتربوهم بيها...

واصﻻً لو انت من ثقافة X وهي من ثقافة Y..
بس انتو اصﻻً مهاجرين وعايشين في ثقافة Z

فاصﻻً العيال هتتشرب كتير اوي من Z

انسى انك تربيهم ثقافة مصري وانت مش عايش في مصر حتى لو مع مصرية
وياعم انت عايز تعقدهم ليه؟ سيب العيال تختار اللي هي عايزاه

انا عن نفسي معنديش المشكلة دي خالص! انا اﻻقي البنت بس وبعد كده يحلها 2000 حـﻻل

طب ع الاقل انت ثقافتك مصري....انا ثقافتي ايه؟ ماعرفش....خليط عجيب....
ﻻ انا مصري وﻻ انا غربي!


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*



			طب ع الاقل انت ثقافتك مصري....انا ثقافتي ايه؟ ماعرفش....خليط عجيب....
ﻻ انا مصري وﻻ انا غربي!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انت مصري وابوك مصري بسمارك ودمك مصري وكل مصر الله يخليها هههههه بئى انت مش عارف انت مين اهو قلت لك*


----------



## Strident (6 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> انت مصري وابوك مصري بسمارك ودمك مصري وكل مصر الله يخليها هههههه بئى انت مش عارف انت مين اهو قلت لك*



انا شكلاً اه مصري....لكن ثقافتي مختلفة جذرياً عن الثقافة المصرية


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 مارس 2013)

Twin قال:


> *بس الأغرب في الموضوع بصراحة وانا بكلم خالتها بهزار قالتلي جملة منسهاش ... قالي علي فكرة ال nephew بتاعتي virgin فضحكت وقلتلها بتقوليلي ليه المعلومة المهمة دية ... قالتلي انت مصري وculture عندكم كدة*
> 
> *:99:*​



*طب سؤال محترم اوي يعني؟*

*لو بنت مصريه كانت اعترفت لك الاعتراف المتين دا او فتحت السيره معاك يا عم كنت عملت ايه؟* *ولا عشان البنوته كانت اسبانيه فعادي يعني؟
*
*و شكرا....*​


----------

